# Summer Glau & Cast @ The Cape Promos - 155x Update



## astrosfan (12 Jan. 2011)

​


----------



## starmaker (13 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Summer Glau & Cast @ The Cape Promos - 31x*

danke , die ersten zwei folgen waren gar nicht so übel


----------



## Punisher (13 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Summer Glau & Cast @ The Cape Promos - 31x*

sehr hübsche Promos


----------



## Kurupt (24 Mai 2011)

*AW: Summer Glau & Cast @ The Cape Promos - 31x*

x124 UHQ'S





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Mandalorianer (24 Mai 2011)

* Big Post :thumbup: Thank you Guys for Summer *


----------



## Stefan102 (24 Mai 2011)

holy sh.. very goog quality!
Thank you very much for Summer


----------



## RKCErika (24 Mai 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## gockelfly (27 Mai 2011)

Summer, immer wieder schön an zu sehen!

Danke!


----------



## AMUN (29 Mai 2011)

Tolle Bilder...

Danke fürs Teilen :thumbup:


----------



## ElCoyote (12 Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank für Summer, fantastische Fotos!!!


----------



## doug.christie (24 Juni 2011)

Die Bilder sind besser als die Serie selbst - die war/ist leider ziemlich zum Vergessen.


----------



## ElCoyote (1 Juli 2011)

Wegen Summer würde ich mir die Serie holen, sind in England eh meistens sehr günstig. Sie hat aber echt nicht viel Glück mit ihren Serien - Firefly/Serenity eingestellt (dabei war die Serie einfach top), ebenso Terminator SCC (und die war auch gut) und jetzt The Cape.


----------



## doug.christie (24 Juli 2011)

Tja - Firefly war weltklasse und SCC war ziemlich gut - The Cape hingegen ist absolut zum vergessen.

Allerdings stimmt es, dass sie mit Serien bisher nicht viel Erfolg hatte - zumindest SCC brachte es auch 2 Staffeln - The Cape wurde schon wärend S 1 abgebrochen.


----------

